# Help! GX335 Does Not Move



## Brook (May 2, 2011)

Help,
I have a GX335 with only 150 hours on it. My son was mowing and raised the deck as he was moving. The tractor stopped, would not move forward or backward.
It appears to have very low flow through the hydraulic system
The tractor barely moves forward or backward, usually best down hill
The deck does slowly rise, 5 to 10 seconds from ground to the stowed position.
I have replaced both hydraulic filters during the last PM per the manual. 
The hydraulic oil level is fine and I did use the recommended JD oil during the oil change, about 50hrs ago.

Any ideas, I don't have the $$ for a new hydraulic pump. Could it be a relief valve stuck?
Any comments would be welcome!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The hydro system could have some air in it ? Is there a saftey sensor when the deck raises/lowers? If it got set off it might be causing your issues.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with dangeroustoys56, I think you have a air lock situation.When I install any kind of hydro, diesel fuel filter, I fill the filter with fluid before I install the filter. But I'm just a plumber . And welcome!


----------



## Brook (May 2, 2011)

A miracle occured.
I went out this evening geting ready to take the sheet metal off. I started it, ran it, tried to go forward or backward.
Then checked the fluid level, it was just slightly below the fill line. I added a small amount of JD oil. I started it up again and would not move. Out of desperation, I kept working the pedels back and forth, dreading the next step, and the tractor all of a sudden flew backwards, leaving skid marks on the garage floor. Good thing it went backwards as I have an antique sports car that was just few feet away. Waaahoooo. My son can mow the lawn!!!

I think the air lock suddenly passed through the system.
Thanks,
Brook


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What you did is a standard procedure for bleeding a hydraulic system. You usually move the controls to both extremes several times to force the fluid to replace the air in the system. Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## MartinKer (6 mo ago)

I'm currently using a 2020 John Deere 1570. I'm considering getting a replacement and cheaper John Deere GX335. I found an ad, do you think I should buy it? The price is very reasonable, I'm undecided.








John Deere GX335 Riding Mower **1,900USD**


John Deere GX335 Riding Mower looking for a GX 335 John Deere riding lawnmower? Then read this article, review, price and more.




lawnridingmower.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

MartinKer said:


> I'm currently using a 2020 John Deere 1570. I'm considering getting a replacement and cheaper John Deere GX335. I found an ad, do you think I should buy it? The price is very reasonable, I'm undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very old thread. For one thing, your 1570 is probably the better mower unless it's broken, and why would you want to buy a mower from Minnesota?!?


----------

